# Muslin bags for packaging?



## bobbie.johnson (Mar 1, 2013)

Anyone use Muslin bags for packaging? What is your experience with them? I love how natural looking they are and inexpensive. But how would you put your lable on them?

Any thought would be appreciated?
Bobbie


----------



## Genny (Mar 1, 2013)

I haven't used them, but I do know a few soapers that do.  One soaper just slaps their sticky label right on them & it sticks just fine.  Another uses cardstock hang tag type labels, another has them printed on & another uses a stamp.

I'll have to see if I can find the links to a few of the pics.


----------



## Genny (Mar 1, 2013)

And now that I said I'd find some links, I suddenly can't find the specific ones I'm looking for 

But here's a few other ones: 
http://www.etsy.com/listing/113765299/three-sisters-silk-screened-muslin-bag?  (silk screened)
http://www.etsy.com/listing/115833242/soap-sample-bars-gift-bag-in-hand?  (tag)
http://www.etsy.com/listing/113244439/blood-orange-rose-artisan-soap-handmade? (tag)


----------

